

Ask HN:  Feedback on my app engine project? - grandalf

Hello -- I built this simple app engine project...<p>I'd like to request suggestions, feedback, etc.<p>the site is:<p>http://www.wikifieldtrip.org
======
sucuri2
I am getting this error when I try to access:

" The Google Maps API server rejected your request. This could be because the
API key used on this site was registered for a different web site. You can
generate a new key for this web site at <http://code.google.com/apis/maps/>. "

~~~
grandalf
hmm are you sure you went to www.wikifieldtrip.org and not .com?

